# First Super DMZ cycle - need advice



## OXXX (Oct 22, 2011)

This will be my first time using any prohormone/steroid so I have been doing quite a bit of research before starting and I want to do it as intelligently and safely as possible. I bought the Super DMZ stack but since this is my first time and because of my occupation I think I only want to do a two week, maybe three week cycle - two weeks on and two weeks PCT.  

My question is with such a short cycle, two weeks, would a SERM still be necessary or could it be detrimental?  

Also I have heard advice all over the net pointing both directions and I have really found no clear answer yet, so would i be better off with nolvadex OR clomid? I could also buy both to be on the safe side but i think that might be overkill.

Thanks guys in advance, I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Dyers Eve (Oct 22, 2011)

Not sure if you would get shut down in two weeks from taking Super DMZ. Also, I dont see the point in running for such a short period of time. If you are going to run it, I would run it correctly.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 22, 2011)

do the full 4 weeks at 2 caps a day or dont do it at all bro honestly.... dont use work as an excuse becuase i didnt. just to it. ull enjoy it anyway its good stuff.

when u decide to use the full 4 weeks then ill talk about pct and serms and what not. but imo its a waste to just do 2 weeks sorry


----------



## Curt James (Oct 22, 2011)

OXXX said:


> *because of my occupation* I think I only want to do a two week, maybe three week cycle



Could you expand on this? No idea why you would cut the number of weeks. What is your reason for approaching it that way?

Fwiw, _one _capsule a day for four weeks added ten pounds on my stick frame and a nice jump in strength.


----------



## OXXX (Oct 22, 2011)

Okay if four weeks is definitely the way to go I can do that, I just didn't want to do overkill or go to crazy for my first cycle.  If anyone can provide advice on serms for pct it would be very helpful.


----------



## OXXX (Oct 22, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Could you expand on this? No idea why you would cut the number of weeks. What is your reason for approaching it that way?
> 
> Fwiw, _one _capsule a day for four weeks added ten pounds on my stick frame and a nice jump in strength.


I'm in the military, so I have to be somewhat cautious...


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 22, 2011)

im on my first cycle as well, ive never touched a ph or anything before. im currently on a 10 week cycle of test and 4 week kick start of dmz. 2day is day 4. Clomid for pct deffinatly. i dont think AI is needed for a dmz only cycle but i could be wrong.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 22, 2011)

OXXX said:


> Okay if four weeks is definitely the way to go I can do that, I just didn't want to do overkill or go to crazy for my first cycle.  If anyone can provide advice on serms for pct it would be very helpful.



You definitely won't be going overboard doing four weeks, at least in my experience. Super-DMZ Rx was the first and only non-tinker toy supplement I've ever used. 

Posted this elsewhere:



			
				rza1734 said:
			
		

> _Did you take anything besides Super DMZ, how long did you wait to start your second cycle?_


 
Besides Super-DMZ Rx, supplemented with *Advanced Cycle Support*, additional milk thistle, and the U.S. version of Liv.52.

Here's info from my first cycle. I'm a Joe _Below _Average at best. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> Just completed four weeks of *IronMagLabs Super-DMZ Rx*. You will love this product!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





Started my second cycle almost nine months later: 



> Started another cycle of *Super-DMZ Rx* on Monday. Taking 20mg e/d. Ten first thing and then 10mg pre-workout.
> *
> Monday, June 20, 2011*
> 
> 191.2 lbs.


 
Ended the cycle just four weeks later. 



> *Monday, July 18, 2011*
> 
> 205 lbs.


 
I'll never be a powerhouse, but *IronMagLabs Super-DMZ Rx* really gives me a boost for size and strength.


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 22, 2011)

Definitely go the full 4 weeks, I believe you will be somewhat shutdown after 2 anyway so you might as well make it worth it. For pct do 4 weeks of clomid, starting 100mg the first week and 50mg for the remaining 3. Start pct 24 hours after your last dose of dmz. I don't believe you'll need an AI with dmz only as it doesn't convert to estrogen. 

Other than that add some volume and maybe an extra day of training per week. Train hard and eat about as much clean food as you can handle. You should have pretty awesome results since it's a strong compound and it's your first cycle. IMO you'd be better off stacking it with test and using the dmz to kickstart but that's up to you


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 22, 2011)

OXXX said:


> This will be my first time using any prohormone/steroid so I have been doing quite a bit of research before starting and I want to do it as intelligently and safely as possible. I bought the Super DMZ stack but since this is my first time and because of my occupation I think I only want to do a two week, maybe three week cycle - two weeks on and two weeks PCT.
> 
> My question is with such a short cycle, two weeks, would a SERM still be necessary or could it be detrimental?
> 
> ...



Go 4 weeks on the DMZ.

Nolva would be a simple way to go. You can use it in case gyno presents and use it for recovery if you want to keep things simple.


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 22, 2011)

My first pct was with nolva and it worked out fine. I know clomid is better for recovery but it did give me some emotional sides which can be bad enough during pct.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 22, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> My first pct was with nolva and it worked out fine. I know clomid is better for recovery but it did give me some emotional sides which can be bad enough during pct.


 haha i read the clomid feeling thread or w.e. where people where talking about what clomid does to them made me laugh my ass off.....ecept the fact ill be using it soon lmao. But back on topic. Clomid or nolva is fine but ull find more time then not that clomid is recomended for pct over nolva. i was told by a few very knowledgeable and respectible guys to use clomid for pct but have nolva on hand for emergancy gyno flair ups.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 22, 2011)

I would run an AI in PCT, estrogen rebound will happen on SuperDMZ and it may help you recover all well. E-Control with a serm sounds good to me.


----------



## OXXX (Oct 23, 2011)

okay, thanks for all the replies guys. I have 6bromo for pct instead of e-control because thats what came with my stack (econtrol is out of stock), but I'm sure either or is fine.  I'm thinking I'll go with the nolvadex instead of clomid because i have heard quite a bit about the sides with clomid and i really dont want to worry about that shit (acne, emotions, vision, etc).  If i take the nolva what the dosing look like for 4 weeks - i ve heard its like 20mg is that right?


----------



## styles (Oct 23, 2011)

Im also in the military, have been for 13 years, why be cautious? This stuff is completely legal...2 weeks is a waste bro...Just do the four with proper PCT and you will be fine...


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 23, 2011)

i would get your hands on some tourine as well and druinks tons of water if not the back pumps are fucking intense. i havnt been drinking nearly enough water so ive way upped my water intake and started my tourine, lastnight i started getting vicous back pumps other then that nothing bad to report!


----------

